# cute skirt..but what to wear with it??



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 11, 2006)

I bought this cute skirt from old navy..but I have No shirts that match! argh!!!TIA for any suggestions.and the top band is like a darker cream color!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

I would wear a tank top, ribbed.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now if I can only find a color!! haha.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 12, 2006)

I suck at matching. Haha. Try to match one of the purples, maybe!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im going today to see if I can find anything haha


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 12, 2006)

Rather than kill myself over matching, I'd go with a black tank top or camisole...or maybe even a cute halter!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah I'm deffinatly doing black!! thanks sweetie!


----------



## inlucesco (Aug 12, 2006)

I bet a bright turquoise would look cute with that combo too.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 12, 2006)

I agree with the above. Dont even try to match it, I personally would layer tank tops.


----------

